

Why Apple doesn't just sue Google and get it over with - e1ven
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57493056-37/why-apple-doesnt-just-sue-google-and-get-it-over-with

======
debacle
TL;DR - Google would teach them the meaning of pain.

